

Google Analytics Down for Majority of Users - jchavannes
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=18&iid=810ebb4277ca0fdf9bc14b387b485dc3

======
mschenkel
Yep - saw this myself when my API calls started to fail. First time I have
seen this for such an extended period of time.

------
cnahr
Does not appear to have affected data gathering, though. The hourly page view
graph for my site is continuous throughout the downtime.

